# first egg :D



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

I got my first single egg! Even though its only one i'm so happy! I never knew they would lay it so quickly. I'm going to leave it for a day and start my first development drocess DD


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Grats!! What kind of egg?


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

A little azureus egg, now its time for the leucs! haha


----------



## limike (Dec 29, 2012)

Great News, congratulations


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

thanks  (curse you 10 character minimum)


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I have a single Aureus tadpole. I love him


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

haha i hope mine makes it  did yours start breeding? how often do they breed?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

This tad is from a pair that I was frogsitting for Bill Schwinn. When I sent his frogs back, he let me keep the tad. They'd been cooled down for a while and had only just started back breeding when it was time for them to go home. 

That said, they did a lot of courting. You might expect eggs every week or so.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

wow! Since i only got one will it stay that number for a while? And if they are proven will the first batches be bad?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I doubt it will stay at one egg per clutch. No way to know if they'll give you a good clutch until they give it to you


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Okay great! I really cant wait, thanks for the info!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Congrats! If you are not already, you might want to start supplementing the parents with Repashy Vitamin A once a month to keep the clutches from going bad. Once my azureus start to get good clutches again (Guess why? VitA deficiency. I am now using it more often) I will supplement them with it once a month so they still get it, but will not be overdosed. 

I nEEd tO mAKe ThIs poST SPeCiAL! 1000th PoSt!! ThiS PoSt iS SPeCIaL!!!!


----------



## limike (Dec 29, 2012)

My azures had two clutches in the past 10 days. I found the second clutch yesterday. I am sure there will be another clutch for you real soon. Keep us posted


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

congrats!! I will start giving vitamin A then becuase i want them to be producing well and quickly! To me this is the best part of the hobby, producing new life. And i hope they keep producing for me. Is there a chance they will jsut stop?


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

Like frog dude said, you are probably going to need to start supplementing. I supplement semi heavily with Repashy Calcium Plus and once a month with both Repashy Calcium Plus and Vitamin A Plus. That is while the frogs are on a breeding cycle. When they are taking a break I usually let up on the dusting a bit. Especially since they won't need all the vitamins they would be taking in. 

Btw, once your Azureus get things figured out you should start seeing clutches of 6 or less. Mine normally lay 4-6 eggs a clutch. I would not be surprised if they go through a few bad clutches either. So don't get discouraged of their first few clutches go bad. Some of the members here had to wait awhile before their pairs produced fertile and healthy eggs.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

I hope they are all good haha. I just ordered new calcium plus two days ago i guess ill have to order vitA too. Thanks . Is there a possibility that I didnt find the other eggs? They laid the egg in a film can where they were all day and water constantly runs through the film can so i proped it up and kept it in the water already in the can. Should I take it out of the water tomorrow morning or will it not go bad? it already had the males gell all around it and in the water i just wanted to play it safe.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I"d put it in a container, some sort of plastic food container with a lid if you don't have a petri dish. Then you want just enough water to surround the eggs without covering them.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have to leave in 20... should i do that now or wait the typical 24 hours, I'm pretty sure I watched the male fertilize it and i didnt realize exactly what happen but i want to be safe.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Wait and then do it. Congrats!
Buddy


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

So I ended up putting the egg in a petri dish with a little water then put the petri dish into a container with water for humidity. All of the jell didn't stay with the egg but I guess that's fine since it still does have a little wall of it.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

Just try to keep the container with your eggs about the same temp as the viv it was laid in. I noticed that keeping the temps close helped when my pair was just starting out. Also make sure you don't submerge the eggs. You only want and need enough to keep the eggs moist and cover the bottom of the petri dish.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

What is the be way to keep the temps the same? And I did that with the water I only covered the bottom and covered the larger container it was in with water.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

I use 12" heat tape plugged into a thermostat that is set at the average temp of the pairs viv
This is similar to the stuff I use- Flex Watt Heat Tape


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Ill have to look more into it. The tank and egg are right next to eachother and are both covered and humid so they should stay about the same anyway.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have one more question, every week or two when they lay again will they always quart like they did the first time? Or will they just lay?


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I think they will court every time.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

Alright I'll keep you guys updated!!


----------

